# can't collect dole because of weather?



## infinity

Because of the weather a relative of mine is unable to collect her dole - two small kids and car snowed in.

She asked me if I could find out what happens in this case?

I've googled and couldn't really find an answer? I'm sure someone here knows the answer!

Thanks


----------



## infinity

found it answered here.....

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=129094


----------



## eastbono

infinity the thread you have found is in relation to signing on not collecting your dole in the post office.  I am assuming that she will not be able to get there for the next couple of days if that is the case then the money in the post office will have expired and notification will go to her local social welfare office after about 2 to 3 weeks and she will have to contact the office in order for it to be released again and she will prob get 2 weeks payment in 1 week. In the mean time if the weather improves and she needs the payment she can go to her local office and ask for an emergency payment.


----------



## gipimann

infinity,

What day does your relative normally collect her money?

Jobseeker payments (and Supplementary Welfare Allowance payments - e.g. Rent Supplement) are available for collection at the post office until close of business on the Tuesday of the week after their payment date.   

If she was due to collect her money today (Wednesday), then she has until next Tuesday to collect.

If the payment isn't collected by close of business next Tuesday, then as eastbono said it is sent back to the Dept, and your relative will have to contact the office where she signs on.


----------



## eastbono

gipimann

It depends on the individual post office as to the length of time that money is made available to people.  Some post offices only have availability for 3 days only.


----------



## redwood park

There are details of press release statement made today  on welfare.ie re people unable to collect payments next week. It does also say payment will normally be held in PO until the next Tuesday after payment due. Hope this helps.


----------



## eastbono

Relevant details with regard to collection of welfare payments can be found on www.welfare.ie


----------



## Darthvadar

Does anybody know if this extension in the time allowed to collect payments also applies to Disability Allowance and Carers Allowance collected at the Post Office?....

Mention is made of Disability Allowance, but only in relation to payments made by cheque....

Thanks...


----------



## gipimann

eastbono said:


> gipimann
> 
> It depends on the individual post office as to the length of time that money is made available to people. Some post offices only have availability for 3 days only.


 
My experience is that the expiry date for payments is built into the details of payments sent by DSP payment systems.   If an individual post office is saying to customers that payment is available for 3 days only, the customer should query it with the appropriate DSP section who issues payment to clarify exactly what expiry dates apply to their scheme.


----------



## gipimann

Darth,

The arrangements for extended PO collection were made for Jobseeker's and SWA payments because they have a short "time-span" before they're sent back by An Post to the Dept..

As far as I'm aware, Disability Allowance and Carer's Allowance have a longer time-span. I found a reference to 12 (working) days on a guideline on welfare.ie website.


----------



## Darthvadar

Thanks Gipman... 

Yes, it's twenty days for DA, I think.... You're right.. It's probably those on shorter time-spans who need an extension more...

I hope to get to the post office in another week (weather permitting, wheelchairs and ice don't go well together!), but I'll still be in time...

Thank you very much Gipman for taking the time and trouble to reply... Very much appreciated!...

Darth...


----------



## eastbono

gipimann said:


> My experience is that the expiry date for payments is built into the details of payments sent by DSP payment systems.   If an individual post office is saying to customers that payment is available for 3 days only, the customer should query it with the appropriate DSP section who issues payment to clarify exactly what expiry dates apply to their scheme.



People are supposed to collect their payments on the prescribed day as some post offices will not keep extra money on premises in case of being targeted by armed or unarmed robbers. Due to the unforeseen weather the DSP have extended the limit time on payments per www.welfare.ie


----------



## Papercut

eastbono said:


> gipimann
> 
> It depends on the individual post office as to the length of time that money is made available to people.  Some post offices only have availability for 3 days only.


No, An Post & DSP have entered into an agreement whereby An Post are authorised to process DSP payments according to instructions received from DSP. 

Accordingly, An Post offices have no powers of decision as they are merely acting as a paid cash dispensing agent.

When a DSP card is swiped in a Post Office the Post Office employee must (upon being satisfied of the correct identity of the DSP client) pay in cash whatever sum appears on their screen as amount being due to the DSP client presenting themselves to them. The agreed procedure for DSP clients presenting a 'book' works in the same way.

DSP authorises An Post to dispense cash to their clients from certain dates & expire on certain dates depending on the DSP Fund that clients are being paid from. 

An Post employees have absolutely no powers of veto/descretion in this matter, unless in very exceptional circumstances (e.g. following an armed robbery, during industrial disputes by secure cash delivery services etc.) when they don't physically have cash available to dispense.

If you have been refused a DSP payment during the authorised DSP timeframe by a particular An Post employee you should report the matter immediately to your local DSP office as this would be in breach of their contract with DSP. 

In the majority of cases, by virtue of the fact that DSP clients are unemployed/OAP/disabled/depending on their DSP payment, they pick it up on the day that it first becomes available, but An Post are bound to pay out until it becomes unavailable. An Post have no relationship with the DSP client, apart from the physical one of literally verifying, processing & dispensing.


----------

